# Diui Success Stories....



## sophia_snail (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi, we have had one failed attempt at DIUI at MFS and we're feeling pretty down.  How many of you lovely ladies have been successful through DIUI (either natural or stimulated)?  I can't help wondering whether we would be better going straight for  IVF..... although the idea of IVF is terrifying, I can't help noticing how many people's list of treatments have several failed IUI cycles and then a successful IVF cycle. The cost has to be a bit of a consideration too.

Our current plan, suggested by the doctor. is to try 5 IUI cycles and then go back to consultant to look at further options if not successful.... does this sound sensible? I'm 30 with good test results for everything, but a slightly long/ irregular cycle...  I feel totally out of my depth making these decisions.


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi - just happened to see your post & wanted to reassure you.  As you can see by my signature I have 2 kids both by DIUI, both natural cycles, both lucky second time round & both gorgeous!  I am also considerably older than you & had a slightly irregular cycle that I just kept a really really close eye on (and spent a fortune in Clearblue ovulation test kits!).  Don't feel despondant & don't give up.  For every story where you see women doing lots of IUIs then successful IVF there are those who have done lots of IVFs then decided to go back to basics & have got there by IUI (there's several on the single women board).
Good luck & I hope you are successful soon.


----------



## BobnBetty (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi
I was 34 and we purchased a three cycle medicated IUI package. I think we would have moved onto IVF had none of them worked. Anyway, I became pregnant on the third attempt resulting in our gorgeous little boy! 2 years later, we have decided to have IVF lite as recommended by the clinic as I am older and am hoping it will work first time!

good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Starz (Aug 24, 2008)

As you can see i am now on my third pregnancy. First time we had three medicated IUIs, then changed clinics and switched to unmedicated cycles. I conceived second time at the new clinic.  I then got pregnant secont time with baby no 2 and third time with baby no.3. It is so much cheaper going for unmedicated IUI and also so much better for your body. It also reduces the risk of multiple pregnancies, prematurity etc.

In total we have probably spent about 10K on treatment and will have three children.  We could never have done that with IVF. I was 28 when i conceived the first one and am 34 now.

If i was you i'd stick with IUI, but equally, i do believe that feeling completely happy with your treatment is really important.  Good luck x


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Sophia_snail,
As you will see from my signature we have a beautiful son thanks to MFS! (and we are trying for no.2 now). I had 4 IUI's (3 natural, 1 negative) which were all BFN, so did an IVF cycle which was also IVF and reverted back to IUI and I got lucky on that cycle. We are going down the IUI route again with DW this time as we feel this is the right thing for us (but as you will see from here everyone chooses different paths which is great, some have IUI, some straight to IVF). I would take on board the advice from your consultation but also do what feels right for you... but in respect of your question yes IUI does work. 
Good luck x


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hiya,
Don't be too disheartened after your first cycle  . I got pregnant after my second DI cycle with no drugs. DP had 6 DI cycles and the clinic told us to stop wasting our money and go on to IVF. In hind sight we spend a lot of money and heartache on DI cycles but hind sight is a great thing  . The average heterosexual couple take 5 months to get pregnant so I guess we shouldn't expect too much more than that from clinic insemination  . I think the clinic have given you a sensible goal with regards to when you should start thinking about IVF. Seeing DP go through IVF and all the side effects of the drugs, it is certainly not something to go into lightly and the BFN we had from her first IVF was definately the hardest and you go through so much for so much longer with nothing at the end  . It is so hard to make decisions about which treatment path to follow as we have to trust in the clinic we have chosen but even then noone can guarantee anything  . I hope you both feel ready and more positive to try again soon and I hope next time is your time


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi,
We had our son on our 4th natural IUI at MFS    They had recommended that we try one medicated IUI next and then IVF but we were lucky then and didn't need it.

New clinic for a sibling as it is so much nearer to where we live but if we lived closer to MFS we would def have stayed with them. We did 5 IUIs and have just moved onto IVF as I am 38 and the clinic (and we) reckon we shouldn't waste any more time. Age is a factor but you are young so that's in your favour   . Our new clinic-Exeter, the consultant suggested 6 natural IUIs then a review consultation. But the nurses greatly encouraged us to only have 2 IUIs before moving onto medicated IUI. We didn't as we would prefer not to have multiples. I am very pleased we have now moved onto IVF but I think we were right to have 5 goes at IUI first as it had worked for us 2 years ago.

Very best of luck whatever your decision x


----------



## johno21 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi, 
I would say dont give up just yet and at least give it another try. 
We had medicated DIUI and were prepared for 3 attempts..... luckily it worked first time for us. We only went medicated as the clinic recommended it, even though there were no problems with DP's fertility, of course we are glad we took the advice.

Good luck


----------



## victoriarose (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi this is the first message I've responded to, I'm a new member on here. I'm sorry to hear your first attempt didn't work, I think it is just pot luck and down to nature really.  I had all the necessary tests through the clinic and my hormones are spot on and I even have a 28 day cycle.  I've had 5 failed IUI's now (1 natural, 2 clomid and 2 Gonal F).  I think we will try once more.  Our NHS has said that after six I would get a free IVF, but not sure at present whether this is the route to go!

When I first started it seemed quite scary starting on clomid and then Gonal F, but once you've tried either or both (if necessary) then you soon get used to the side effects etc.

Hope things work out for you!


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey victoriarose, welcome. Where in the country are you?


----------



## Chopio (Dec 15, 2011)

So lovely to read all these positive stories. Thanks for sharing them guys xx


----------



## victoriarose (Feb 18, 2012)

We live in Derbyshire, but all of our treatment is through Nottingham Queens Medical Centre (as Derby City do not accept same sex couples unless you can prove you are infertile)


----------



## victoriarose (Feb 18, 2012)

I've now had my six DIUI cycles with all being negative.  All my hormone levels have been good and progesterone levels have been very high and high enough to accept a fertilised egg.  The next stage is to be referred to Nuture for IVF, but don't feel ready for this as yet but will have IVF later in the year.  Are there any other same sex couples who have got to this stage?


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi VictoriaRose,

Your 'story' is the same as ours with DP's treatment. She had no hormonal issues either, just one of those things  . As you can see from my profile though, we got a happy ending  . I think you are right to take a break before IVF as you have to invest so much more physically and mentally. Enjoy this time between treatment


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi victoriarose,

I am so sorry about your BFNs. It is so heartbreaking if you think statistically you are getting closer to your aim and surely next time it has to be your turn and then you get disappointed again.

DW and I had 6 unsuccessful stimulated IUIs by last spring. We were literally on the floor (kitchen, with tears and chocolate).

I don't feel like I have any all solving advise. However, be careful when they say your levels are normal. To some clinics this just means you are not completely off the scale, and they are happy to treat you. DW and I were both normal 4 years ago and now DW is pre menopausal and I have PCO. I would also suggest that you go ahead with the referral for IVF, so you can see a consultant and check if there is NHS funding for you. Where I live, the initial referral took 7 month and then the IVF waiting list is 18 month. I think this is exceptionally long, but once you have enough energy for it you may want to get the ball rolling.

Wishing you all the best!


----------

